# [H] Nightmare Asylum rekrutiert [Thrall]



## Eldariona (28. September 2014)

Wir, die Gilde "Nightmare Asylum" rekrutiert wieder!

Was heißt das und wer ist "Nightmare Asylum"?

"Nightmare Asylum" ist eine ehemals auf Lordaeron raidende Gilde die sich mit dem Ende des letzten Kontents (Cata) verstreut hat. Auf unserem alten Server konnten wir uns zu den besten Gilden zählen.
Jetzt mit dem neuen Addon versammeln sich einige alte Raidmember auf dem Server Thrall und wollen neu durchstarten.
Das Ziel soll selbst verständlich auch auf einem großen Server wie Thrall sein, oben mitzuspielen.

Wir suchen:

Alles und jeden der einen Charakter auf Maximalstufe oder nahe Zukunft besitzt und die Motivation, Ausdauer und nötige Lernbereitschaft mitbringt um im kommenden Kontent oben mitzuspielen.

Für den Aktuellen Kontent heißt dies:
Wir bauen JETZT die Raidgruppe auf mit der wir in WoD an den Start gehen werden.
JETZT ist die Chance einzusteigen. Unabhängig von Eq, Klasse, Specc, XP.
Wir glauben an die Lernbereitschaft eines jeden und sind uns sicher das auch Neulinge in der Lage sind zu raiden.
Auch wenn ihr Pause gemacht habt von 6 Monaten und mehr (wie einige unserer Member) ist dies kein Hinderniss.

Mehr Infos zum Genaueren Ablauf des Raidens, der bildung der Gruppe, sowie des Lootcuncils, oder eure Möglichkeiten in unserer Gilde, Erläutern wir gerne in einem Ts Gespräch.

Dieser Beitrag sollte bitte nicht als Platform sich zu bewerben genutzt werden.
Alle Bewerbungen laufen über ünserer Homepage oder dem Teamspeak Server ab.

Kontaktaufnahme:

Homepage
nightmare-asylum.eu

Battletag
Otron#2301


----------

